# PubMed- The prevalence of laryngopharyngeal reflux in the English population.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*The prevalence of laryngopharyngeal reflux in the English population.*

Eur Arch Otorhinolaryngol. 2012 May 11;

Authors: Kamani T, Penney S, Mitra I, Pothula V

Abstract
Although symptoms of laryngopharyngeal reflux (LPR) symptoms are commonly seen in the ENT clinic, their aetiology and prevalence in the population remain unknown. Lifestyle changes have been seen to be effective in symptom relief. We aimed to establish the prevalence of these symptoms and identify any associated factors. Pseudo-random sampling was performed on 2,000 adults that were sent a validated questionnaire containing the Reflux Symptom Index (RSI) and questions on their health and lifestyle. 45.8 % of the 378 responders were male. The mean RSI was 8.3. 30 % had an RSI of more than 10, of which 75 % had symptoms of gastro-oesophageal reflux disease (r = 0.646 at p = 0.01). Patients with depression and irritable bowel syndrome are more likely to have LPR symptoms. LPR symptoms are highly prevalent in the community and may be influenced significantly by the presence of gastro-oesophageal reflux, depression and irritable bowel syndrome.

PMID: 22576243 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

